# Hotwire Foam Cutter - worth it?



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm looking at the Hotwire Foam Cutter set in order to help with the foam cutting this year, but would like to know if it is any good on insulation foam. The majority of the info I can find talks about cutting the bead foam, and I really prefer to use the heavier density foams.

Does anyone have any Hotwire tools, and can you vouch for them?


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I got a cheap battery powered hotwire from Michaels a few years back. (I hear that using a hotwire on insulation foam can cause toxic fumes, however I've always known that burning styrofoam and plastic cause those fumes as well.) Aside from that I experimented a little on different foams and found that my hotwire will cut through at least 2" of the white DOW foam. Now as far as toxicity, That I don't know.

6


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

I have Table top Hot Wire cutter I got from Hobby Lobby, and I have used it to cut White & Green Floral (cuts quickly; low melting point), white bead, DOW pink and blue foams. You have to move slower through the Pink and Blue than you do with the white bead foam and as MS said *"Think of the fumes"* they are not good for you I set on my deck under a fan to keep the air moving.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I use 2" white bead foam to make my tombstones and use either my jig saw or my old electric carving knife. Aside from the bead snow effect both do a fine job. The carving knife is use on material thicker then 2 inches or if I have scroll work to do. Its just liter to hang onto for a period of time while cutting . I have thought about getting or making a hot wire set up, but to date the knife or saw have done everything I needed to do so why spend the money that could be use someplace else.


----------



## partsman (Feb 26, 2008)

Check this out, http://garageofevil.ning.com/profiles/blogs/goe-labs-howtohotwire-foam this is a great tool you can make yourself, I did, and I love it. Best of all, if the wire isn't cutting as well as you'd like, then all you have to do is turn up the dimmer switch.


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

I used a dremmel at high RPM. using a drill bit it just melted the foam from the friction. The nice thing is I could hook up a router attachment to it so I can control the depth for consistant depth on my lettering.

I have also used a wire foam melter from michaels. It works but I found the router gave me better control.


----------



## Zombies Anonymous (Apr 5, 2009)

I AM SO HAPPY I BOUGHT THE KIT!

I have been using the cheap micheal's battery operated foam cutter for years. The wire breaks all the time, and its very hard to find replacements here in Hamilton, Ontario. Then did some research online about the hotwire foam factory company. I wanted their kit so bad for the last three years. The Canadian dollar was too low and it would of cost me about $300 all said and done by the time shipping and tax and duty. Finally got to go to MWHC this past weekend where i got to pick up a pro kit with 5 tools and the smaller table. I love it!!!!! Apparently there was another gentleman who bought the kit from the conference, went to the nearest homedepot, bought some foam and spent the majority of Saturday's conference playing with the kit in his room. 

Also got to see the bad boys scenic design team do a seminar of brick and stone. They use the hot wire foam factory kit all the time. As well as I believe from what the said a dremel felt tip, I believe the number is #422.


----------



## Zombies Anonymous (Apr 5, 2009)

also forgot to mention. That I too, made my own hot wire table. But for some reason, the wiring is wrong and I feel a slight buzz when I touch the box. So i only use it when i have a huge piece of foam to cut, unplug and shut it off right away. I am no electrician by any means and I am freaked out by this thing.


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

That tingling your feeling is just the spirit of halloween entering your props


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I picked up a Hot-wire knife and I think it's great. I used it to cut the tombstone for Roxy's $20 prop. I do see the advantage of the Hot-wire table to get nice straight cuts, but I just don't have room for the table right now.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

When I need a straight cut, I either make a cardboard template for the top and bottom, or line up my marked line with the edge of the table to guide the cutter.
I use both the battery powered "D" shaped cutter and a wall-powered one that looks like a screwdriver.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I have to the hot wire kit and have used it for a few years now, and i can tell you it is worth every penny if you are doing any foam work.This thing works great and i cut the pink and heavy 2" blue foam with ease. And yes very good idea to have a fan set up while you cut, the fumes can really mess up your throat if you breathe them at all. Have no worries about the hot wire kit, there is nothing better to cut foam with in my opinion.


----------

